# Pregnancy gone wrong?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Has anyone had an experience like this with any of their fish? CHeck the pictures. Everything was fine a few hours before. SHe died during the night unfortunately. 

















































Poor fishie... :byebye:


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

omg thats horrible! Do you know what could have happened to cause that? I've only had one female give birth because I am pretty new to livebearers, but She was fine. I'm sorry about your fishy! Did she manage to have any fry?


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

No she died overnight.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It looks like one of the fry decided to come out backwards. When that happens the side fins get caught and it cannot be born. Causing death to both mother and fry. Kind of like when a human baby is born breach. Except with humans doctors are there to help things turn out better.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Baby livebearers come out folded in half, usually, and pop open once born. One may have opened prematurely and got stuck. Unfortunately, all of us that breed livebearers will experience this with our females. I'm sorry for your loss, but she looked like a beautiful female and should throw some nice fry. Good luck in the future.
Tony


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

that's aweful. I have lost a few girls after huge deliveries. it is always a loss. you get attached to the little bums!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It doesn't look like anything wrong, except the course of nature. I feel awful for you. From the looks of her, she was healthy...these things just happen sometimes, from what i can tell. Sorry for your loss.


----------

